# Latest pens



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I was asked to turn pens for SWAT as a "Thanks You " gift. If you do not know SWAT is coming up in Waco, the second largest gathering of woodturners. The pink pens are tulip and died curly maple. They were engraved here in Deer Park.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, the dark tips on the antler combo stands out good.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking pens Mrs. Linda!! I am glad to see you turning again!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I still turn every day ! Just have not done much posting. Thanks ! LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work. You need to post more to make up for us lazy bums that aren't turning anything.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Nice pens,

Tell me more about the SWAT thing?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Here you go Matt:

http://www.swaturners.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=11


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice set of pens!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great work, Linda


----------

